# Rio



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry about Rio, perhaps when you feel up to it you can post some pictures and tell us about Rio. Glad you found the forum you will get a lot of support here, take care.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, for the loss of your Rio and for what you all went through. I hope finding this forum will help a little as you process your grief. It can be so, so hard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Rio. I, like many others, know that pain so well.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rio


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I know it hurts so much.


----------



## Rio Douglas (May 12, 2013)

We will post pictures once I figure it out
Thank you for your kind words,our home is not the same with him gone



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rio, looking forward to hearingabout him and seeing pictures of him. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your boy. 
I fully understand how you feel, I lost my boy to cancer very sudden a little over six weeks ago.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss of Rio. We were in your shoes exactly 10 months ago today.. Those first few days and weeks are the hardest. Please feel free to share with us when you feel ready.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Rio  We lost our girl Daisy young aswell so know how hard this must be for you. We'd love to see some photos of your beautiful boy and hear more about him. You've definitely come to the right place where people understand how you're feeling as most of us here have lost a precious golden. Here's a link to a really helpful video tutorial explaining how to post photos. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...elp/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand your pain and send peace and light your way....


----------



## Rio Douglas (May 12, 2013)

Rio was the greatest Golden,a true kind soul.
I was fortunate to have shared 7 1/2 years of my life with him.
He was a fabulous dog full of love.
Puppy like and playful until the end.
Very suddenly he had seizures,followed by letting go of his urine
We had him to the vet immediately,blood work came back negative,urine test ok.
X-rays showed white spots on his lungs.
We had him to a specialist for three days,more tests.

Rio was home for a week with anti biotics,heart medication and prednisone.
I was driving him to the park in my toyota truck(his vehicle)so he could do his thing.
Saturday evening before Mother's Day he had several more seizures and at 3 am he could not get up,he had let go of his bowels and had thrown up.
The vet met us at the clinic,he was put down at 3:30 am.i held his head in my hands and told him I loved him,I still have flash backs of him slowly closing his eyes.
My wonderful wife Kathy and I were with him at the end.

Rio was loved,and,gave love unconditionally,he is missed in the mornings,the evening,when I come home from work,going to bed was always fun because we would play fight before bed,
I will miss him always.forever in my heart.






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

I understand the pain of losing your golden so early on their life. Three months ago I lost our golden when he was two days shy of his eighth birthday. Sometimes I think it's not fair I didn't get to watch him grow old. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So many on this forum understand the pain of losing those beautiful dogs and for us they are just more than that, they are members of our families and once they were gone we miss them greatly.
Tanner I am very sorry for the loss of your boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BRIAN C (Apr 10, 2013)

Iam sorry to hear about your loss of rio. I just lost my dog sam to cancer five days ago . I can feel your pain.you and rio are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Rio. He will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Rio.


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rio


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Rio was a very beautiful boy indeed


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I stopped by to read how you were doing. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Rio Douglas (May 12, 2013)

Three weeks tomorrow that our boy was put down,miss him every day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

